# Need ideas for large, multi-space living room



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Before you get nailed as a Spammer, let me mention that the software you mention is one of the best out there for floorplans. It is open source and free. Thanks to people from all over you can create what you did with symbols for furniture they contributed. 

Now then, my problem is you are showing me but a box or over grown shipping crate. 

How do people, cats, dogs, turtles and all flow in and out of the cube? Is their a kitchen near or do you just skewer things and roast them in the fireplace?

Do you, wife, sleepover or kids sleep off this space and if so, how does that work?

I am going to suggest something that flies in the face of this DIY site, I suppose. Hire a real interior designer for this. He or she will save you fortune on furnishings just to start and with a good one, you will get exactly what you want. Trust me, you will love the experience of working with a pro. 

Expensive? The cost may surprise you in a positive way. ASID (American Society of Interior Design) is where you should start if no friends have worked with an interior designer before. 

Yes you can afford one.


----------



## D-Lew (Jan 3, 2012)

I know, I love working with it and it's great.

Far as the designer, I don't know. We're talking about a thrift store budget for furnishings. I might look into it if it's not terribly expensive though.

For the flow, will have 2 tiny dogs and one large dog coming in and out of the door to the left of the fireplace wall - I need to keep a lot of space open here because they get a little crazy. There is a kitchen to the other side of the room through the large open walkway. Nobody will be sleeping in this room except maybe the doggies, but lots of lounging lol. I wanted it to be the main tv room in the house (don't know how to leave the tv for longer than 5 minutes) and have a living space by the fire to relax alone, with others, read, etc. The challenge I have is fitting stuff in traditional placements, I fear having couches toward the middle of the room will take up all the walking space. But I'm not sure if the room is deceiving me into thinking it is smaller, either. It's hard to know until I can get a little furniture in there.

Thanks for your advice, I'll look into it.


----------

